# من أجل صحتك ... رموز هامة جداً!!!!



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

*رموز هامة جداً
Recycling Number Icons







* 
*كثيراً ما نشاهد هذه الرموز على كل شيء مصنوع من البلاستيك فهل تعلمون ما معناها؟!


*
*



* 
*المثلث يعني قابل للتدوير وإعادة التصنيع. وكل رقم داخل المثلث يمثل مادة بلاستيكية معينة ، والحروف هي اختصار لاسم البلاستيك المرادف للرقم في المثلث.


الرقم 1 : آمن وقابل للتدوير . يستخدم لعلب الماء والعصير والصودا وزبدة الفول السوداني ..
الرقم 2 : آمن وقابل للتدوير : يستخدم لعلب الشامبو والمنظفات ، الحليب ولعب الأطفال ويعتبر من أكثر أنواع البلاستيك أماناً خصوصا الشفاف منه .
الرقم 3 : ضار وسام إذا استخدم لفترة طويلة وهو ما يسمى بالفينيل أو الـ PVC ، يستخدم في مواسير السباكة وستائر الحمام ، وكثيراً ما يستخدم في لعب الأطفال وتغطية اللحوم والأجبان كبلاستيك شفاف وهو أرخصها لذا يستخدم بكثرة، ولذا يجب الحذر من هذا النوع بالذات لأنه من أخطر أنواع البلاستيك.
الرقم 4 : آمن نسبيا وقابل للتدوير ، يستخدم لصنع علب السيديات وبعض القوارير وأكياس التسوق.
الرقم 5: من أفضل أنواع البلاستيك وأكثرها أمناً ، يناسب السوائل والمواد الباردة والحارة وغير ضار أبدا . يستخدم في صناعة حوافظ الطعام والصحون وعلب الأدوية وكل ما يتعلق بالطعام . احرص على أن تكون كل مواعينك من هذا البلاستيك خصوصاً علب طعام الأطفال المستخدمة لوجبة المدرسة وقارورة الماء المستخدمة لأكثر من مرة . 

الرقم 6 : خطر وغير آمن وهو ما يسمى بالبولي ستايرين أو الستايروفورم ، علب البرغر والهوت دوغ وأكواب الشاي اللي كأنها فلين والمستخدمة إلى عهد قريب في مطاعم الوجبات السريعة العالمية عندنا مع العلم أنها منعت منذ أكثر من 20 سنه في أمريكا من قبل الحكومة وماكدونالدز توقف عن استخدامها منذ 1980 !!! تخيلوا كم نحن مساكين!!! علينا الحذر من هذه المادة والتي ما تزال تستخدم في المطاعم و البوفيهات الشعبية . كذلك هذه المادة من أسباب نقص طبقة الأوزون لأنها تصنع باستخدام غاز CFC الضار ..
الرقم 7 : هذا النوع لا يقع تحت أي تصنيف من الأنواع الستة السابقة وقد يكون عبارة عن خليط منها والأمر الهام هنا أن كثير من الشركات العالمية بدأت تتجنبه بما فيها شركة TOYS R US الأمريكية للألعاب والتي تصنع كذلك رضاعات الأطفال . وما تزال هذه المادة محط جدال بين الأوساط العلمية . باختصار تجنب هذه المادة قدر الإمكان إلا أذا ذكر عليها أنها خالية من مادة BPA وتكتب على الرضاعات كما يلي (BPA-free bottles. ) وتكون شفافة "طبعا عندنا ليس هناك أمل بأن تشاهد ما ذكرناه أعلاه لأن هذه الأشياء لا تضرنا.
احذر استخدام علب ماء الصحة لأكثر من مرة لأنها مصنوعة لتستخدم لمرة واحدة فقط وتصبح سامه إذا أعيد تعبئتها.






ملخص الموضوع لا تشتري أي بلاستيك ليس عليه رقم حتى لو كان لعبة طفل أو حتى طاولة أو كرسي أو أي شي يمكن أن تستخدمه وتلمسه بيدك.
عليك بالانتباه الشديد واحرص على البلاستيك الذي يحمل الرقم 5 فهو أكثر الأنواع أماناً بالنسبة لإعادة الاستخدام والحرارة للطعام .. أما البلاستيك الذي يستخدم لمرة واحدة وله علاقة بالطعام أو الشراب فرقم 1 جيد.

منقول
*

​


----------



## BITAR (28 يونيو 2009)

*تحذير مهم*
*شكرا M a r i a m*​


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي استاذ بيتر لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة*
*بجد نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2009)

> الرقم 6 : خطر وغير آمن وهو ما يسمى بالبولي ستايرين أو الستايروفورم ، علب البرغر والهوت دوغ وأكواب الشاي اللي كأنها فلين والمستخدمة إلى عهد قريب في مطاعم الوجبات السريعة العالمية عندنا مع العلم أنها منعت منذ أكثر من 20 سنه في أمريكا من قبل الحكومة وماكدونالدز توقف عن استخدامها منذ 1980 !!! تخيلوا كم نحن مساكين!!!



*يا بت دنا كنت شوية وهعيط فى رقم ستة دى ههههههههههههه
ليه كدى بس عندك حق والنبى العالم دى بايعنا خالص كدى*


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يا بت دنا كنت شوية وهعيط فى رقم ستة دى ههههههههههههه*
> *ليه كدى بس عندك حق والنبى العالم دى بايعنا خالص كدى*


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اى خدعة ياجيجي*
*ربنا يستر*
*نورتى الموضوع ياجميل*​


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا مريم

مهم كتير كتير

الرب يبارك تعبك ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا مريم​*
> 
> *مهم كتير كتير*​
> 
> *الرب يبارك تعبك *​


* ميرسي ياقمر لزوقك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

معلومات هامه يا مريم 

ميررررررسى ليكى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zezza (29 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا مريومة على التحذير و المعلومات الحلوة 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر 
و يستر علينا*


----------



## sara A (29 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا جدا يا مريم*
*ميرسى حبيبتى على طرحه فى المنتدى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا مريم 

شكراااااا على المعلومات والتحذير

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كوتشن مارك؟ (29 يونيو 2009)

*
سلمت يمناك على ما خطت به اناملك

وجعله اللع في ميزان حسناتك

باركك الرب*


----------



## zama (30 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل أوى أوى ..
أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (30 يونيو 2009)

ويستحق التقييم ..


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)




----------



## M a r i a m (2 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات هامه يا مريم ​
> 
> 
> ميررررررسى ليكى على المعلومات ​
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> *شكرا مريومة على التحذير و المعلومات الحلوة *
> *ربنا يباركك يا قمر *
> *و يستر علينا*


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يوليو 2009)

sara A قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا جدا يا مريم*
> *ميرسى حبيبتى على طرحه فى المنتدى*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا مريم
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات والتحذير
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع جميل أوى أوى ..
> أشكرك ..


 


mena magdy said قال:


> ويستحق التقييم ..


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مفيد
وشكرا عالتنبيه
تحيتي​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي بنوتة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى يا قمر على المعلومات الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## rana1981 (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا عالمعلومات


----------

